# Who is your professional print lab?



## William Petruzzo (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm thinking of trying out a new lab for my digital prints. I'd like to hear your recommendations. Who do you use? What do you think of them?


----------



## Mike30D (Aug 25, 2008)

I use White House Custom Color and H&H Color Lab. Both do great work and have great customer service.

Here's list of Professional Labs to choose from...

*Professional Labs*

White House Custom Colour
H&H Color Lab
Miller's Professional Imaging
Mpix.com Online Digital Imaging Service - Order digital photo prints online from professional imaging lab
http://www.digilabs.biz
Buckeye Color Lab - Index
:COLOR INCORPORATED | d i g i t a l p r o l a b:
Hunt Color Lab, Inc - A professional photo-finishing lab located in north Atlanta.
K&K Color Lab
Burrell Pro Labs :: Where Photography Matters!
Bay Photo Lab, roes, digital prints
Photocraft Imaging Digital Photo Lab
Kalamazoo ColorLab
Welcome to Galaxy Professional Imaging, Inc. 3460 Seneca Street, West Seneca, NY 14224
Meridian Professional Imaging - home
Welcome to Professional Color Service - Metairie, Louisiana
Professional Photo Lab - Full Color
NAP Home Page
Photo Imaging, Photo Design, Graphic Designing, BWC Photo Imaging, E-6, C-41, B&W Processing - Dallas Texas


----------



## William Petruzzo (Aug 25, 2008)

Great! Thanks for the list. I'll go through and look at them. I was already looking at White House, but I'm curious about the back end. How much ease is there in delivering files for print?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm interested in finding the same info for the UK. Can that be included here without causing too much confusion?


----------



## Mike30D (Aug 25, 2008)

bpetruzzo said:


> Great! Thanks for the list. I'll go through and look at them. I was already looking at White House, but I'm curious about the back end. How much ease is there in delivering files for print?



3 easy ways to do it...  FTP, ROES, or LabPrints


----------



## diannebunch (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi!  I do some work with www.fullcolor.com.  You may want to check them out. They have been in the bussiness a long time, they have great customer service, and easy ordering systems.  Use code '50off' when you sign up and they will give your 50% off your first order.


----------



## joecoulsonphotography (Aug 27, 2008)

Mpix.com works like a champ for me. If I order by 4pm they will get it to me next day for 9 bucks!!  even a bunch of 11x14's


----------



## Edward Crim (Aug 28, 2008)

Ahem.

I use Diversified Lab in America's second most dangerous city.

http://www.divlab.com

I think they do a better job than Full Color, whom I used to use.


----------



## CynthiaRose (Sep 17, 2008)

I use PRPHOTOLAB.  They have great customer service and the prices are great.  Not to mention the quality and turnaround time.  Here's the link for you:  http://www.prphotolab.com


----------

